
The return of the Honky Chateau - tetraodonpuffer
http://www.bbc.com/news/magazine-35152716
======
DrScump
I remember when my sister brought home "Honky Chateau" when I was a kid.

The first song on the album is "Honky Cat".

So, in my kid mind, I concluded that "chateau" must therefore be French for
"cat".

------
kasey_junk
Was hoping this was a new road side eatery. Getting a little tired of the
cracker barrel.

